# suche online liga script



## MasterSCH (22. Mai 2006)

hallo jungs (mädels), 

ich suche ein Online Liga Script mit möglich folgenden Möglichkeiten.

10 Parallel laufende Ligen.
Pokalrunde/ Champliga/ Playoff.

Individuelle Mannschaften einstellbar.

Automatische Tabellen erstellen nach eingabe eines ergebnisses.

Adminbereich.

Jeder Ligaleiter sollte in Passwortgeschützten Breich können um die Ergebnisse einzutragen.


Kennt jemand von Euch so ein Script?

Was kostet die Erstellung eines solchen scriptes?

gruss
Christian


----------



## birnkammer (22. Mai 2006)

Erst mal willkommen auf tutorials.de,

Ich hab mal gegoogelt , und dabei folgendes bekommen:
https://sourceforge.net/projects/duliga/
http://www.liga-manager-online.de/dedi/projekt01/index.php


----------

